# Leeks



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

Went up to camp this afternoon and this is the best year for Leeks we have had in years in the U.P. They are absolutely everywhere this year. The girlfriend and i had rib eye on the grill with sauteed morels and leeks on top, doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

i think its because of all the rain early in the spring.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Does a leek smell kinda like onion/chives b/c I think I have some of those around my yard, could smell them when I was cutting the grass.


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I never looked for leaks before. Love to pick morels though. What type of area are they in. Would they be in southern MI?

Mark


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

InTheRiver said:


> Does a leek smell kinda like onion/chives b/c I think I have some of those around my yard, could smell them when I was cutting the grass.


Leeks are a type of onion. The ones in the store are similar to green onions/chives, but 2 or 3 times bigger. I have never seen wild leeks before that I know of. The wild chives are on the strong side to eat.

Mark


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_leek


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Wild Leeks can be found just about anywhere, I found a good patch today in Oakland County while looking for Morels - Which I found as well - some pretty good sized whites. The Leeks have an Onion/Garlic taste, which make a pretty good soup.


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone got a good leek soup recipe? Also whats the best way to freeze them for the rest of summer,,,,food saver?


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Freezing the Leeks, I wouldn't recommend - they turn mushy when you thaw them out. What I do is cut the Leeks up, thin slices - and dry them out. either a cookie sheet or similar and sit them out in the sun till they dry-out, then put in jars - spice size jars - just make sure they are completly dry before putting in jars - or they will mold, then their nasty tasting. I have a pretty good soup recipe and I'll post it shortly.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

..............Well, I found my first wild Asparugus today and had quite a bit with dinner with the woman. I finally found out I was looking for the wrong dead plants. Now that I know what they look like it's easy. I just drive up and down the dirt roads really slow looking in ditches. It's actually pretty fun and addicting. Now to look for morels this weekend!! Now to get to my point. Doe's anyone have any pictures of what leeks look like, how long they grow, and what kind of habitat they grow in. I may want to find some of those too.:corkysm55


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

I dry mine in a dehydrator, then put them through a food processor. Makes great powder for cooking.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone have pictures of wild leeks?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Big Frank 25 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_leek


[url]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d2/Wild_Leeks.jpeg/459px-Wild_Leeks.jpeg[/URL]


----------



## Poppy (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks much! I knew I was seeing them...


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Make sure you make a good Identification. They look alot like Lilly of the Valley. Very poisonous!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

spoikey said:


> Make sure you make a good Identification. They look alot like Lilly of the Valley. Very poisonous!


This can't be stressed enough. Look closely at the picture of the leek; the leeks have two leaves & the redness near the bulb. They grow in clusters. And use your nose as leeks smell like a cross between garlic & onion.
There does seem to be a bumber crop of them this year.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks again. I'll look up those Lilly's and make sure I know what they look like. I do have tons of leeks around my house.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Lillies are poisonous? I never would have guessed, of course I never would have ate them. Boy the sure smell good though.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Yeah I thought I had leeks around my house but NOPE lilly of the valley


----------

